# Schaltauge zurrecht biegen



## GlanDas (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

brauch mal euer Fachwissen.
Nach einem kleinen hinleger wurde mein schaltuage um ca 2 mm verbogen.
gedacht: okay macht nicht viel
aber doch
Schaltung kann man nichtmehr gut einstellen.

Was für Tipps habt ihr auf lager um das gute stück wieder gerade zu bekommen?
oder soll ich einen Rad-laden aufsuchen?

Noch ein anderes Problem wäre das Gewinde.
nichtmerh soo top.
kann man das einfach "ausbohren" und das Schlatwerk einfach reindrehen?

Neues Schaltauge bestellen dauert zu lange und ist die aller letzte Möglichkeit

MFg Fly


----------



## Erka (27. Juni 2005)

Entweder Du kannst das Schaltauge in eingebauten Zustand wieder leicht zurückbiegen, oder besser Du baust es aus (also vorher Rad raus und dann die Imbusschraube lösen) und dann im Schraubstock sanft mit dem Hammer bearbeiten   Sollte bei 2 mm eigentlich kein Problem sein, es sein denn Du machst das jede Woche.
Gewinde evtl. nachschneiden (lassen), wenn es schon ausgenudelt ist hilft das natürlich nimmer viel.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoolstheBear (27. Juni 2005)

Ausbohren ??? Nee , dann is ja nix mehr da in das du nen Gewinde schneiden kannst ... ersma wieder das Schaltwerk rein und Später dann auf nen Neues Schaltauge "sparen" ... AUsrichten tusts am besten in dem du dein VR nimmst und das mit dem schnellspanner "ins schaltauge einspannst" dann kannst du mit dem HR und dem VR am besten das Schaltauge wieder richten ... oder halt wie gesagt nen neues ... KOSTET DOCH NICH DIE WELT   so nen 10er rum ...


----------



## Der Stefan (28. Juni 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Ausbohren ??? Nee , dann is ja nix mehr da in das du nen Gewinde schneiden kannst ... ersma wieder das Schaltwerk rein und Später dann auf nen Neues Schaltauge "sparen" ... AUsrichten tusts am besten in dem du dein VR nimmst und das mit dem schnellspanner "ins schaltauge einspannst" dann kannst du mit dem HR und dem VR am besten das Schaltauge wieder richten ... oder halt wie gesagt nen neues ... KOSTET DOCH NICH DIE WELT   so nen 10er rum ...



Hä???   

Hab das gleiche Problem, aber DAS hab ich jetzt nicht kapiert... gibts das bitte nochmal für Dummies?   

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tafkars (28. Juni 2005)

-du baust das schaltwerk ab
-du baust das vorderrad aus
-du schraubst das vorderrad in das schaltauge, oder steckst es rein, und befestigst es mit dem schnellspanner
-dann biegst du so, dass das vorderrad überall parallel zum hinterrad ist
-voila, das schaltauge ist ausgerichtet

[ich mache das übrigens immer mit einem großen engländer (=verstellbarer schraubenschlüssel) nach augenmaß]

falls das gewinde nachgeschnitten werden muss: größe ist M10 x 1. keine gängige baumarktgröße, im fahrradladen sollten sie das aber haben...


----------



## polo (28. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Schaltauge bestellen dauert zu lange und ist die aller letzte Möglichkei


wieso das denn bitte   
das ist natürlich die naheliegende möglichkeit!


----------



## Der Stefan (28. Juni 2005)

tafkars schrieb:
			
		

> -du baust das schaltwerk ab
> -du baust das vorderrad aus
> -du schraubst das vorderrad in das schaltauge, oder steckst es rein, und befestigst es mit dem schnellspanner
> -dann biegst du so, dass das vorderrad überall parallel zum hinterrad ist
> ...



Merci! 
Also die Vorderradachse in das Schaltauge, da durch wo das Gewinde des Schaltwerks ist, und mit dem Schnellspanner fixieren. Anschließend per Augenmaß so ausrichten als wäre es ein nach rechts versetztes Hinterrad. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> brauch mal euer Fachwissen.
> Nach einem kleinen hinleger wurde mein schaltuage um ca 2 mm verbogen.
> ...




Hallo

das geht doch viel einfacher und genauer  

kauf dir für 25 euro pluß 3,95 euro porto das Schaltaugen Richtwerkzeug (Kontrolllehre für Schaltauge) von Cyclus   

dein Schaltauge könnte sich ja auch ein wenig verdreht haben was du so nicht siehst 

und so ein Werkzeug macht sich auf Dauer bezahlt, wenn du es öfters in Anspruch nimmst

MFG


----------



## Baxx (28. Juni 2005)

Hot Carrot schrieb:
			
		

> und so ein Werkzeug macht sich auf Dauer bezahlt, wenn du es öfters in Anspruch nimmst



Wobei man Alu auch nicht ewig hin- und herbiegen kann, genauer gesagt wird es schon beim einmaligen Biegen geschwächt. Wenn das Schaltauge bricht ist das natürlich kein Riesenmaleur, aber ich würde trotzdem ein neues kaufen (bzw. habe es gemacht, war bisher 1x in 3 Jahren nötig).


----------



## Chrysler93 (17. September 2011)

mal ne frage: wenn ich mit dem schnellspanner des vorderrades das schaltauge biege, kann dannnicht auch der schnellspanner schäden davontragen oder ist das schaltauge wirklich so eine biegsame stelle???


----------



## --- (17. September 2011)

Chrysler93 schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wenn ich mit dem schnellspanner des vorderrades das schaltauge biege, kann dannnicht auch der schnellspanner schäden davontragen oder ist das schaltauge wirklich so eine biegsame stelle???




Du sollst die Achse vom Hinterrad nehmen weil da ein M10x1 Gewinde drauf ist. Nicht den Schnellspanner!


Das der Thread 6 Jahre alt ist weißt du aber schon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (17. September 2011)

Macht es nicht so kompliziert, Schaltwerk rein, mit  Langem Imbus (Hebel) und Gefühl in die richtige Richtung führen, bis es Passt.
Mache ich seit 30 Jahren und hatte immer eine ordentliche Funktion.
Bei Mißtrauen, m E unnötig, eins in Reserve nehmen.
Und ja es ist eine ... Sollbiegestelle und somit relativ weich.



> @-----   .  Du sollst die Achse vom Hinterrad nehmen weil da ein M10x1 Gewinde drauf ist. Nicht den Schnellspanner!



Äh,........ was willst du uns sagen?  ...riecht nach Käse....   sry


----------



## --- (17. September 2011)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> Äh,........ was willst du uns sagen?  ...riecht nach Käse....   sry



Brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen für deine Blödheit. Kannst ja auch nix dafür.


----------



## bobons (18. September 2011)

Sind eigentlich noch Sommerferien irgendwo oder warum wird jeder Dreck den man mit Google innerhalb von 2 Antworten beenden könnte so aufgebauscht? Oder seid ihr alle Hartzer und braucht Aufmerksamkeit? Ich darf immerhin bei der Arbeit surfen ihr Noobs. 

Zum Problem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=532069
Wenn es nicht mit dem Augenmass klappt einfach ein Lineal nehmen und das Schaltauge so ausrichten dass beide Felgen überall denselben Abstand haben. 

Und: Die Achse bis zum Anschlag einschrauben, so dass sie kein Spiel mehr im Gewinde hat!


----------



## Chrysler93 (18. September 2011)

Also ich mache gerade Abi und habe daher mehr Zeit als in der Ferienzeit
Trotz der coolen Anmachen, die ihr euch hier gegenseitig liefert, danke und lasst noch macht euch nicht alle so fertig;D, ihr könnt da ja auch nichts für.
Achja, ich rechtfertige mich damit, dass mein Bruder, der das Dingen verbogen hat, und ich nur die Links, die er mir für meine-.- Arbeit rausgesucht hat, weiterbenutzt habe So jetzt habe ich aber mehr als genug Aufmerksamkeit für heute bekommen


----------



## Roepert (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 
ist zwar schon was älter, hab aber nix anderes gefunden. 
Ist ein Schaltauge von haus aus Plan,  also gerade? Oder sind die etwas gebogen? Zim richten könnte man es ja dann auf einer geraden richtplatte mit einem härteren schonhammer "bearbeiten". Ginge das? Grus


----------



## prince67 (30. Dezember 2015)

Neuen Schlataugen sind idr plan, trotzdem muss man manchmal auch ein neues Schaltauge am Rahmen nochmal etwas ausrichten.
Aber wenn es gerade ist, ist es schonmal nicht weit entfernt vom Optimum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2015)

Nur weil das Auge gerade ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es parallel zum Hinterrad steht...


----------



## Capra-Palatina (5. Januar 2016)

Für sowas gibt´s recht einfache Werkzeuge. zB von Unior, Park Tool, ...
http://www.unior.at/artikel.php?partref=80020
Das Ding habe ich mir zugelegt und schon viele Schaltaugen im Bekanntenkreis erfolgreich gerichtet. Geht ganz einfach und schnell. Schaltwerk ab, Lehre dran, und mit dem Dorn als Anzeiger an der Felge das Auge wieder "vorsichtig" hinziehen (Durch den langen Hebel geht das ohne Gewalt und echt feinfühlig), Schaltwerk wieder dran, einstellen, fertig!
Feine Sache das!


----------

